

Show HN: I'm working on a little cookbook for new consultants - zrail
https://www.petekeen.net/business-process-cookbook

======
zrail
Hi folks!

I started consulting about a year and a half ago and had _so many questions_
about how to set my business up and get going. This book is going to be an
aggregation of the best information I found after doing months of research, to
hopefully help out new consultants get set up.

It's focused purely on business processes. I'm intentionally omitting things
like growing to multiple employees or how to find clients, because I'm
assuming you have a client and now you're panicking, trying to get things in
place to get paid.

If you have any questions, please ask!

